#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Κανονισμός προεκτιμώμενων αμοιβών

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Προεκτιμώμενες σε τι αμοιβές;

----------


## Theo

παίδες έχω ένα εξελάκι που έκανε φίλος σε Δ.Υ. ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός ΕΜΠ αλλά πρέπει πρώτα ηθικά να τον ρωτήσω για να το αναρτήσω.

Από Δευτέρα 16/11/09 θα σας πω και θα ενημερώσω τον drx.

----------

